# New dog food



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

Hello I was hoping to find out if anyone has ever tried the I and Love and You Nude dog food they sell at onlynaturalpet.com? With Deuce's allergies I finally sat down and looked for a food that does not contain any of his allergens. I found a few but they were all mostly grain heavy - this was the only grain free one I could find. His allergens are:
alfalfa, corn, wheat, kelp, venison, white potato and green pea.
I ordered the poultry and red meat ones to see how he does:
Here's the ingredients
Ingredients - turkey, chicken meal, turkey meal, lentils, garbanzo beans, tapioca, chicken fat (preserved with natural mixed tocopherols and citric acid), dried beet pulp, sweet potato, chicken, natural chicken liver flavor, chicken liver, chicken hearts, blueberries, chia seed, apple, spinach, tomato, carrot, fish oil, potassium chloride, olive oil, calcium carbonate, new zealand green mussel, inulin, salt, choline chloride, turmeric, iron amino acid chelate, zinc sulfate, vitamin E supplement, zinc amino acid chelate, ferrous sulfate, niacin supplement, manganese amino acid chelate, copper sulfate, thiamine mononitrate, calcium pantothenate, vitamin A supplement, manganous oxide, pyridoxine hydrochloride, copper amino acid chelate, sodium selenite, riboflavin supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement, calcium iodate, folic acid, dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus casei fermentation product, dried Bifidobacterium thermophilum fermentation product, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product, dried Aspergillus niger, dried Trichoderma reesei, yucca schidigera extract, rosemary extract
Crude Protein (min) 35.0%
Crude Fat (min) 15.0%
Crude Fiber (max) 4.0%

Ingredients - pork, lamb meal, herring meal, lentils, garbanzo beans, dried egg product, dried beet pulp, canola oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), tapioca, beef, sweet potato, pork liver, natural flavor, blueberries, apple, spinach, tomato, carrot, olive oil, new zealand green mussel, choline chloride, potassium chloride, calcium carbonate, chia seed, fish oil, inulin, salt, turmeric, iron amino acid chelate, zinc sulfate, vitamin E supplement, zinc amino acid chelate, ferrous sulfate, niacin supplement, manganese amino acid chelate, copper sulfate, thiamine mononitrate, calcium pantothenate, vitamin A supplement, manganous oxide, pyridoxine hydrochloride, copper amino acid chelate, sodium selenite, riboflavin supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement, calcium iodate, folic acid, dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus casei fermentation product, dried Bifidobacterium thermophilum fermentation product, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product, dried Aspergillus niger, dried Trichoderma reesei, yucca schidigera extract, rosemary extract
Crude Protein (min) 35.0%
Crude Fat (min) 15.0%
Crude Fiber (max) 5.0%


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Never heard of it. You did very good by looking at the ingredients. Sounds good to me. The real test will be to see how your dog does on it. Start slow, and go forward in the amount until he is eating all the new food. Good luck


----------



## odettemayers (Aug 31, 2012)

I am not familiar with the brand since I only know few brand names of dog food. If the vet give this to you then you will not have any problem on this but if you just bought it because it is different then give your pet a little amount of it and observe her for the response for it.


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Beet pulp is a controversy ingredient in dog foods.
To be safe, I stay away from it.
You can check and see if its on the dog food review.
Sending you a link.
Blessings.
Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you it looks like it has not been reviewed yet. My 2 bags should be arriving friday so I will see how he does on it. It's pretty much impossible to find a food without his allergens. We just tried the Fromm classics but that gave very mushy poop. Looks like this food is made by the owners of Onlynaturalpet.com.


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

Ive herd of "I and Love and You Nude" dog food, as i did send them a email about getting some samples to try, They told me they dont send out samples.
I did however come across a food that was ALMOST close to there pork food, its made by "Percise" I got the Life Circle Essentials Grain Free Holistic Pork meal formula with garbanzo beans, i have not yet tried it.
There is others out there sometimes you really have to do a hard search for them but you can find them, if your dog is allergic to venison try buffalo/bison, boar and or the pork, also rabbit and lamb.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

pmum said:


> Beet pulp is a controversy ingredient in dog foods.
> To be safe, I stay away from it.
> You can check and see if its on the dog food review.
> Sending you a link.
> ...



I was going to the same thing. When I inquired about a kibble I give to my dog, it was kindly pointed out to me abou the beet pulp. My girl doesnt have a problem with it though.


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

thank you, unfortunately precise has peas and kelp which he cant have  I think i've read through every dog food ingredient list at this point lol. Most of the foods that do not contain his allergens are crappy brands like Diamond or Science diet. I've started feeding the Nude food and I'll see how they do. Hopefully this one is a winner


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

TinyTails said:


> thank you, unfortunately precise has peas and kelp which he cant have  I think i've read through every dog food ingredient list at this point lol. Most of the foods that do not contain his allergens are crappy brands like Diamond or Science diet. I've started feeding the Nude food and I'll see how they do. Hopefully this one is a winner


Good luck!!:eatdrink:


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I have never heard of it , hope he does well on it, also hope you keep us up to date how he is doing with it.


----------



## butterflyH (Nov 9, 2012)

I've bought I and Love and You Nude for my dogs. We can say that a dog is on good food. They don’t smell and their skin and coat feel nice to the touch.


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

I've been feeding the I and Love and You Nude food for a couple months now and the pups look great on it. No itching, nice shiny coats, no tear stain and good poops  They did better on the chicken and turkey than the beef one. We will also try the fish formula in the future. They continue to eat THK Zeal, Thrive and Preference for dinner, and I always top off their dry food and THK with freash meat.


----------

